# Mod wheel on Doepfer LMK2+ any good?



## novicecomposer (Mar 14, 2016)

I've seen many composers using a separate mod wheel (along with other sliders on the midi controller), although their keyboard LMK2+ already has a builtin one. This makes me wonder if the wheel on LMK2+ is crappy or bad. What's your opinion about that?

I'm deciding to buy between LMK2+and PK88 (http://www.doepfer.de/pk88.htm), and if I had to buy a separate mod wheel anyway for LMK2+ I thought I'd rather go with the cheaper PK88, hence asking. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2016)

I don't know about others but I use the built-in mod wheel on my LMK4+. I don't even know if it's the same mod wheel on the 2 and the 4, but mine works fine.


----------



## novicecomposer (Mar 14, 2016)

Cool thanks John. I guess the wheel on LMK4+ is the same wheel on the 2. It must be the location of the wheel being far too left or something. Then I guess I'll go with the LMK2+ instead of PK88 as I prefer having the wheel on the keyboard. Thanks.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2016)

The mod wheel is a pretty long reach, now that you mention it! But Michael Phelps is my half brother and I also have really long arms like him.


----------



## novicecomposer (Mar 14, 2016)

haha, I see


----------



## JohnG (Mar 14, 2016)

I mean, not really. But I thought it made a good story.


----------



## novicecomposer (Mar 14, 2016)

No worries, I already got your joke


----------



## bc3po (Mar 19, 2016)

many composers I know, myself included, have modwheel assigned to a midi fader. One can argue that it's easier to program and write cc data on a fader vs a wheel but the main reason is that we need a way to to write volume and expression data as well... We put mod on a fader right next to it. Then you can write all three at once if needed.


----------



## bc3po (Mar 19, 2016)

But to answer your question. The mod wheel is fine


----------

